# Opera for free!



## Andrew Green (Aug 30, 2005)

Opera just turned 10 and....



> Party favors: Get a free Opera registration code by clicking the "go free" button below.  		We're giving away registration codes for as long as the party lasts!


 For those that don't know Opera is a really nice web browser that usually you have to pay for.  But now its free (while the party lasts)

http://my.opera.com/community/party/


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 30, 2005)

Did the Slashdot crowd get a hold of this site or something?  Yikes.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't like bumping my own thread, but everyone that hasn't really should get a FREE code, no risk and it's a really great, fast, secure browser.

 Without the code you can still get the browser, but with text ads.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm using FireFox and like it. Is there reason to switch?


----------



## Bester (Aug 31, 2005)

Was thinking the same thing myself.  I tried it a while back, liked it, but it had some bugs. Now, I'm using Firefox.  I'd be interested if anyone did a side by side comparison.

The interface seems cleaner, but I'll have to play with it more to really feel it out.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 31, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm using FireFox and like it. Is there reason to switch?


 Both are good browsers, not much agreement on which is better.  Some things I like about Opera better, some things I like better about Firefox.

 But, when someone offers a one-day only chance to get your registration code free on a good product, well, I take it  

 Besides, having 2 good, secure, web browsers is a good thing.  If one falls through on security there is a back up, or even just has trouble displaying a certain page... (Internet Explorer doesn't count as a back up )


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm on my way....i am at school now so I have to print it out, but I will do it when I get a chance.

THANKS FOR THE LINK


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

Sensible advice!


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 2, 2005)

I thought about it, but I had just switched from Mozilla 1.7.x to Firefox and Thunderbird 1.0.6.  I've been more than happy with the Mozilla-line.

 Cthulhu


----------

